# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Help !!! không xem phim nghe nhạc trên web đc????

## 2edu

máy mình xài win7 64 bit hôm qua nghe nhac koi phim trên mạng vẫn bình thường .sáng nay dậy mở máy lên lên web nghe nhạc thì ko nghe hay koi phim đc. web koi phim nói mình cần cài flash player .mình đã update bản java mới với adobe reader 9.3 và flash player vẻ 10.0.42.34 về rồi mà vẫn ko đc .các bác giúp mình với [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## Vibe89

bạn down cái này về nha, cái này của mình đó, khi ko nghe đc và xem đc phim và ca nhạc trên win 7 mình đã dùng cái này
http://www.mediafire.com/?ezydhytmyem

còn flash player thì mìnhc cũng cài rồi, nhưng phải thêm cai này nữa nè

----------


## sondongho83

[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] ko đc bạn ơi ??? vô web nó vẫn đòi mình cài flashplayer 10 mà mình vô dow nó ko cho dow .bạn cho mình cái link flashplayer 10 đi ,, bây giờ vô web lag với ko koi phim đc y như chưa cài driver cho màn hình y' #-oai bit cah1 khắc phục chĩ mình với huhu??

----------


## phamvulinh

flash player của bạn đây
http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html

bạn kiểm tra xem trong control panel> add and remove program có chương trình falsh player chưa

----------


## Duyvn

mình cài 2 cái flash player plugin với activex rồi mà vẫn ko koi phim nghe nhạc đc huhu [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## muabanxe

bạn thử qua nhiều trang web khác nhau xem sao .vì có thể một số trang chạy trên nên windows media play .khi media play trong máy bạn bị lỗi cũng ko thể xem được đâu 
bạn nên thử qua trình duyệt ie và ff để xem bệnh có giống nhau hay không nhé .có gì lại post lên để ae chữa trị nhé .

----------


## MuRom92

hii chào bạn! bạn kiểm tra lại thử máy của bạn có bị virus không,thường thì máy bị vius cũng có tình trạn đó bạn ơi,bạn nên cài lại máy thì biết liền.

----------


## thambt029

ah cái này là chưa cài flash cho tr2inh duyệt nè ! bạn hãy để ý ở trên cùng nó sẽ hiện link cho bạn cài online

----------

